# Miscellaneous Florida Images



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmm, the first few of these pictures appear smaller than the later ones, not sure if that is some weird effect of posting and viewing on my phone or if everyone sees it that way. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

